# Golf in St. Thomas USVI



## Ann-Marie (Sep 30, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a golf course in St. Thomas.  3 out of 4 are hackers, but they want to play 9 holes.  Any recommendations where it's not too expensive?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 30, 2015)

Ann-Marie said:


> Can anyone recommend a golf course in St. Thomas.  3 out of 4 are hackers, but they want to play 9 holes.  Any recommendations where it's not too expensive?



It is VERY hilly, as far as I know there is only one course. Mahogany Run http://www.mahoganyrungolf.com/mobile/index.html#home

It is over by Megan's Bay Beach.


----------



## Padad (Sep 30, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> It is VERY hilly, as far as I know there is only one course. Mahogany Run http://www.mahoganyrungolf.com/mobile/index.html#home
> 
> It is over by Megan's Bay Beach.



That's the only course on the island.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 1, 2015)

That's pretty easy to decide!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 8, 2015)

Ann-Marie said:


> Can anyone recommend a golf course in St. Thomas.  3 out of 4 are hackers, but they want to play 9 holes.  Any recommendations where it's not too expensive?



Not sure how to play this one. Devils Triangle (most scenic/famous 3 holes on Mahogany Run) are very difficult especially for novice golfers but are not to be missed. They are on the back nine so ask if you can play the back.


----------

